# Swich| Homebrew 4.1.04.1.0



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

Ive Found A Way To Boot Files From Sd Card I Am I The Middle Of Making Homebrew!

Dont Update.

And Be Exited


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 26, 2018)

Guessing this is a hoax?


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 26, 2018)

Proof or oof.


----------



## TheCyberQuake (Feb 26, 2018)

Inb4 thread turns to shitposting then locked


----------



## xXDungeon_CrawlerXx (Feb 26, 2018)

first post. He's obviously trolling.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 26, 2018)

You cant even spell and you are programming homebrew. Yeah..sure


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

ill upload tomorrow


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 26, 2018)

Cant wait


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

you will see


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 26, 2018)

By all means prove me wrong


----------



## Loko4 (Feb 26, 2018)

Yeah of course you are, next time come with the work done

No mod can lock this thread?


----------



## Crazy-S (Feb 26, 2018)

Tomorrow... To recite a dumb man: Fake News


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

Sorry i miss spelled the title


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 26, 2018)

SwitchModderss said:


> you will see



Well with a random username like SwitchModder obviously people aint gonna take you serious without proof of picture or video.


----------



## Kubas_inko (Feb 26, 2018)

SwitchModderss said:


> Sorry i miss spelled the title


You misspelled much more things.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2018)

lulnu


----------



## sarkwalvein (Feb 26, 2018)

Upload coming tomorrow?
It's already 31st March?
Hell, I didn't notice, time really flies by.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 26, 2018)

Do your 


SwitchModderss said:


> Sorry i miss spelled the title



Not just that do your research before even attempting to make fake news here, latest firmware is 4.1.0 right now, and you gonna go around telling people not to update. Your topic title makes no sense.


----------



## fatsquirrel (Feb 26, 2018)

Hayato213 said:


> Do your
> 
> 
> Not just that do your research before even attempting to make fake news here, latest firmware is 4.1.0 right now, and you gonna go around telling people not to update. Your topic title makes no sense.


He hacked it so hard, hes already on 5.0


----------



## LinkmstrYT (Feb 26, 2018)

>Supposedly resides in the US.
>Just "joined" today.
>Misspells "Switch" on the thread title.
>So many typos and capitalizing every first letter of every word.
>Claims to have made something "work" without even showing any proof from the very beginning.

Too many things points to this being a troll thread. Should have a mod close this thread as soon as possible.


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

Hayato213 said:


> Do you
> 
> 
> Not just that do your research before even attempting to make fake news here, latest firmware is 4.1.0 right now, and you gonna go around telling people not to update. Your topic title makes no sense.


i mean when a new update comes out


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2018)

Kubas_inko said:


> Proof or oof.


Don't you mean Proof or Bidoof?


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 26, 2018)

SwitchModderss said:


> i mean when a new update comes out



Well you open this thread with it being your first post on the forum so no one is gonna believe you, with no pictures or video proof of your work.


----------



## Rizado (Feb 26, 2018)

_Releases February 31st

Stay tuned guys _


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

Im putting proof out tommorow


----------



## DeslotlCL (Feb 26, 2018)

This has to be the best image reaction for threads like this one


----------



## YTElias (Feb 26, 2018)

wtf


----------



## Rizado (Feb 26, 2018)

SwitchModderss said:


> Im putting proof out tommorow


If you have proof, just release it now


----------



## linuxares (Feb 26, 2018)

Jesus, can people announce shit when they actually have the stuff? If you aren't a known coder.


----------



## HamBone41801 (Feb 26, 2018)

I can't wait for that 100% real proof.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

I'll grab the popcorn. This news is legit G-14 classified.


----------



## isoboy (Feb 26, 2018)

You'll see!


----------



## NANASHI89 (Feb 26, 2018)

SwitchModderss said:


> Ive Found A Way To Boot Files From Sd Card I Am I The Middle Of Making Homebrew!
> 
> Dont Update.
> 
> And Be Exited


I'm already on the latest 4.1.0.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 26, 2018)

NANASHI89 said:


> I'm already on the latest 4.1.0.



Which there are exploits that work for 4.1.0, but I digress.


----------



## NANASHI89 (Feb 26, 2018)

DeslotlCL said:


> This has to be the best image reaction for threads like this one
> View attachment 115797


----------



## Axorve (Feb 26, 2018)

So much hope in my heart


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

Thx


----------



## shadoom (Feb 26, 2018)

Were I can buy swish? Is new swish? I like


----------



## Imancol (Feb 26, 2018)

Please, stop saying that it is false or fake, etc ... you have to give it your chance ... If you do not know, you will lose the thread.


----------



## TR_mahmutpek (Feb 26, 2018)

Man, teams dumped the bootrom, BOOTROM!. Maybe he is fake but he can do it,yeah? 

Lets wait and see..


----------



## SwitchModderss (Feb 26, 2018)

swish or switch


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Feb 26, 2018)

Lol. If you have an entrypoint on 4.1.0 and you're releasing it now, you're basically asking for Nintendo to patch it in the next update. Not that I think you do, but if you do.


----------



## smileyhead (Feb 26, 2018)

Oh hey, are we posting "doubt" memes?


----------



## Crazy-S (Feb 26, 2018)

I really love my red Swish!


----------



## MasterJ360 (Feb 26, 2018)

It's not even March yet and the April Fool jokes are already surfacing.........


----------



## wormdood (Feb 26, 2018)

Crazy-S said:


> I really love my red Swish!


someone re-post this so i can like it some more


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Feb 26, 2018)

Somehow I doubt this person is 32.


----------



## Axorve (Feb 26, 2018)

I'm waiting proof of concept for be hype


----------



## Imancol (Feb 26, 2018)

I guess it's a way to tell Nintendo: "Update that I already want Homebrew in 4.1"


----------

